# Harley Quinn ideas?



## shannonoff (Aug 28, 2009)

Last year, my boyfriend and I went as the Joker and Harley Quinn. I had ordered the only costume you'll find aside from the three hundred dollar latex one and it was pretty awful, his costume looked great, though. We're wanting to try it again this year with more planning so my costume could amount to his. We're being less traditional, though and trying to make up our own stuff. He'll probably just use his from last year. This year, I have dreadlocks, so I'm trying to think of something clever to do with them. I was thinking though, a crimson button up shirt with a collar with a tight vest over it, some striped leggings, and some combatish boots. Still don't know what i'll do for pants/skirt. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I could do with the dreads?


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I think for the dreads, you should part them in the middle, and pull them into two bunches, like her hat...perhaps run some coated wire (so they don't damage your head/hair) through to help them stand up in triangle shapes (this is hard to explain!). add some puff balls to the ends and spray one side black and one side red with the Halloween hair color stuff...could be a really cool look and add a neat detail to your costume...


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

I think moocheex idea may work, but if is funny that you dressing up like that seeing how I am in the proses of making a Scarecrow outfit from the batman series but just remember to get the colors right lol


----------



## Caliban (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally, I love Harley's redesign for the Arkham Asylum video game. If you want Harley in boots, you'll love this.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

lol o ya how the hell did i forget about her look in Arkham Asylum seeing how i own that game lol


----------



## Caliban (Oct 2, 2007)

I just finished it last night. I'm still struggling with a costume idea; maybe Scarecrow from the game. Just gotta turn my fingers into hypodermic needles.


----------



## shannonoff (Aug 28, 2009)

I do like the Arkham Asylum Harley. I've already found a corset that I would use if I decide to do so. It's still all up in the air right now. And, I really do like the dread idea. Thank you!


----------



## shannonoff (Aug 28, 2009)

actually, so far, I'm torn between these two corsets with a french maid kind of shirt, or maybe without one.. not sure yet.
http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv194/blossomjewels5/16370700.jpg

and

Sexy Black & Red Paint Drip Waist Cincher Corset M-L - eBay (item 270447569519 end time Sep-01-09 15:16:58 PDT)

I like the first one best, it's just so hard to tell if it's red and black or red and brown. :\


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

Caliban said:


> I just finished it last night. I'm still struggling with a costume idea; maybe Scarecrow from the game. Just gotta turn my fingers into hypodermic needles.


lmfao I am the only Scarecrow here lmfao


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree about parting hair in middle and doing pigtails, make them as high on your head as possible, though I still love the original design, and hey, if ya got the body to pull it off more power to you, I say go for it! Ive used a few companies off ebay that make the zentai suits for various characters, they are all pretty much made the same. 

You can specify your exact dimensions and some will be perfect and some off in the weirdest dimensions, but Ive had better luck than most. You can tell them how you want the mask, like in this case I suggest open face or you might come off blow up dollish, lol. Also, I would prefer them to leave the collar out and you can make or buy one on your own to add. 

zentai /lycra spandex metallic costume RED\BLACK PS087 - eBay (item 350174979579 end time Sep-02-09 19:10:37 PDT)

This woman offers patterns, for the cuffs and I think everything else-

Harley Quinn Costume PAPER SEWING PATTERN ONLY by hollymessinger on Etsy

This has a cool pic of HQ cocktail dress idea

Harley Quinn, Poison Ivy, Wonder Woman, and Catwoman costume in vinyl


----------

